# The "Good thing my dad still loves me" haul



## cocomia (May 13, 2009)

Asked my dad to get me stuff from his most recent trip. Mostly stuff from the perm collection but I love them all anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7113/haulage.jpg

Tender Tryst See Thru Lip Color
Woodwinked e/s
Cranberry e/s
Goldmine e/s
Electric Eel e/s
Sunbasque blush
Breezy blush
Peachykeen blush
187 brush


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 13, 2009)

I love such hauls!! It's all so good ..... Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2009)

You've got some great stuff there! Enjoy


----------



## lushious_lips (May 13, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## JohnGabrikh (May 13, 2009)

Lucky .. Good Luck


----------



## VintageAqua (May 13, 2009)

Gotta love the way the #187 glistens off the farrel. hehe.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 13, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## Mabelle (May 13, 2009)

You're dad has good taste! Lucky girl.


----------



## nursee81 (May 13, 2009)

Lucky girl! vey nice things!


----------



## Tahti (May 13, 2009)

Omg gorgeous haul, I think I've got to get Breezy now, it looks beautiful!


----------



## cocomia (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Gotta love the way the #187 glistens off the farrel. hehe._

 
Haha yes! And it looks so new and clean, I'm a little scared to use it because it might get stained.


----------



## cocomia (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_You're dad has good taste! Lucky girl._

 
Haha, I asked/forced him to buy them for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I told him if I could add to my list and he said, "Oh God, don't make me go back there!"  He did, though, so that makes me 100x happy. 

I'm hoping he lets me do the makeup for models he takes photos of (he's a photography hobbyist) because honestly, I don't wear that much makeup at all. I just like putting it on other people and staring at the pretty pretty colors...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 13, 2009)

Aw, that is so sweet of your dad! I wish that I could get some MAC from my family members. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## xobaby89 (May 13, 2009)

cranberry is definitely on my list of things to buy next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (May 13, 2009)

Trying to picture my dad at the MAC counter...it's not working...

Good haul


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

What a wonderful haul.  Love the eyeshadows you got.


----------



## mynameisanna (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherLouWho* 

 
_Trying to picture my dad at the MAC counter...it's not working..._

 
hahah same here!


----------



## belle89 (May 26, 2009)

Wow. Great haul!


----------



## n_c (May 26, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 27, 2009)

Some of my favorites there!! Enjoy!


----------



## sassyvirgo (May 28, 2009)

Wow a haul from your dad that is so cool!!! he picked some great colors too....LUCKY!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 28, 2009)

nice haul enjoy!!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 28, 2009)

What a lovely dad!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 28, 2009)

Awww!  Your dad is so sweet for doing this!  You are blessed to have such a wonderful dad--now you gotta make sure you take care of him for Father's Day!!


----------



## Civies (May 30, 2009)

Hope you enjoy your Peachykeen blush. I LOVE mine


----------



## ladyJ (May 30, 2009)

Aww too sweet. Enjoy!


----------

